# Any girls want to meet?



## justsmoking (Aug 19, 2009)

Just interested in meeting a female that's into growing pot. I find it a complete turn on! I would love to have a conversation and even be good RIU friends. So if your interested and would like to meet, share pics of plants and self, as well as conversation. Let's talk


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome dude, dont think this is a ggreat place to meet chicks but good luck


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 19, 2009)

I guess you could say I'm interested in the female that grows pot mainly because I've noticed most pot growers are male


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 19, 2009)

I bet there's a lot to learn from a girl who realy gets into growing . Sorry guys not to put down anyone . Come on let's see what you've got girls ?


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 19, 2009)

you are so getting +rep if this works


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 19, 2009)

Lol oh well


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 19, 2009)

Im a female n i love to grow marijuana just like everyone else..im game.. I like to talk.. Pm me if ur interested


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 19, 2009)

tcoupemn12 said:


> you are so getting +rep if this works


 REP HIM NOW CUZ I JUST INTRODUCED MYSELF TO HIM N IM A WOMAN LOL


----------



## k-town (Aug 19, 2009)

I didn't know you were a woman. Always thought of you in my head as a guy. huh.


----------



## k-town (Aug 19, 2009)

justsmoking is a cyber pimp.


----------



## tcoupemn12 (Aug 20, 2009)

+rep it worked


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

Sweet thanks man. Ecept I'm not a pimp. Just love the idea of a girl growing pot


----------



## k-town (Aug 20, 2009)

justsmoking said:


> Sweet thanks man. Ecept I'm not a pimp. Just love the idea of a girl growing pot


 
Yeah these days it's hard to find a girl that is cool with you smoking. Even harder to find a girl that smokes. And damn near possible to find one that grows. So I feel ya.


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

No kidding . I realy would like to see more girl weed farmers.


----------



## k-town (Aug 20, 2009)

justsmoking said:


> No kidding . I realy would like to see more girl weed farmers.


Wouldn't we all.


----------



## FLABOY1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey NorthWoodSmoker, you got any sisters?


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 26, 2009)

Ill show you mine and you show me yours


----------



## theycallmeoj (Aug 26, 2009)

I know a few females who smoke, and only one who grows. She's an old hippy and grows pretty much just personal use. Still growing some of the same "old school" stuff she grew 25+ years ago from what i was told. We hang out from time to time. Nothing gunna happen there though, nor would i like it to. She's like a mom to me.

I love every aspect of MJ, and finding a special person you can share the love with is a good thing. Best of luck to you.


----------



## xxplosive42o (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm a female grower as well... been growing with soil mediums for 3 years, and just started running hydro this past year.

It's fun to smoke and it pays the bills... more women need to get in on it!


----------



## yeeeuhitsadam (Aug 27, 2009)

xxplosive42o said:


> I'm a female grower as well... been growing with soil mediums for 3 years, and just started running hydro this past year.
> 
> It's fun to smoke and it pays the bills... more women need to get in on it!


whoaa interestin'
& nice body.


----------



## rampagen08 (Aug 27, 2009)

justsmoking said:


> Just interested in meeting a female that's into growing pot. I find it a complete turn on! I would love to have a conversation and even be good RIU friends. So if your interested and would like to meet, share pics of plants and self, as well as conversation. Let's talk








ps my gf smokes and grows


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup. I know lots of chicks that grow. There are several on here too but this is not a dating site.


----------



## fairyweed (Aug 28, 2009)

there are lots of chick on here that grow and i would bet that all the girls in here smoke..(it is a mj site..lol) Ima chick and ive been a smoker of mj only for the past 8 years i just started learning the aspects of growing recently.. my mother owns a farm and i go and help her trim but when the flowers are growing i dont usually go up there.... my bf now love weed and he has a great green thumb and i have been helping him out with his plant and learning along the way... in the future when he get his canna card i wanna be his care taker so i can have plants of my own. and do my own experments... lol i wanna soak my soil in melted chocolate... and see if my weed comes out chocolate tasting...lol... or maybe mix lots of chocolate in my compost. a thing i learned from my bf compost is good you know exactlly what in it!... well know there are many many girls out there that smoke and grow it just takes a while for them to come out.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 28, 2009)

my......producer... is a female... shes like 40 and buys weed buy the 100's of pounds.... she has to grow... tho she will only let me in her front mud room.. and i had to go threw a guy to get to her for 3 months constantly before she would even talk to me... girl is crazy....

but yes, girls who smoke pot is a big turn on.. i agree


----------



## thebigragu25 (Aug 28, 2009)

dude that pic of Chris Hansen is PRICELESS LOL


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello xxsplosive420 !!! Do you have any pics of your plants? Your right there should be more girls farming pot. I just find it interesting why I don't know any. Only guys? You sound like you know what your doing?


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 29, 2009)

That's hot , Women with a dream and a room full of pot !!! Supper hot. You know what I mean?


----------

